# time out of the crate



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello all
My 12 week old puppy Chance is showing behavior issues. Nothing major from what I'm reading, just being a typical V puppy (shark attacking, chewing everything but his toys, etc). It seems that this behavior comes out after being outside his crate for 15 to 20 mins or so. From what I've read on several other threads is that around this amount of time playing/training he's getting tired and needs to go back in his crate for some quiet time, is this really the case? It's been about 10 years since my last experience with a V puppy and I was also a different person back then (18 years old vs almost 29) so I cannot remember how my mother handled her oldest. I cannot help but think we're not giving him enough exercise, but the more I try and play with him constructively the more disgruntled he gets! I don't want to deprive him, or my wife and I the bonding and fun times this breed offers, but I also don't want the bulk of our time interacting to be filled with repetitive corrections. I can't wait for him to want to play and play and not destroy and destroy!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It will just take time... The things you describe are not really "behavior issues". but like you said, typical.  Sometimes you just have to let a puppy be a puppy! 

A twelve week old puppy still has a long way to go, and the best thing you can do for him is to be patient! Be consistent and give him lots of love. He's a baby dog. Time will take care of it, it really will.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

It takes time.

Leave the room when he becomes belligerent if you don't think he needs a nap in the crate. Give him a minute alone then play again. He does the same bad behaviour, leave the room. Do that over and over... it takes a ton of repetition for the dog to realize what behaviour is causing you to leave.

Get lots of bully sticks and chew toys to keep him occupied.

This phase will literally end over night at 4-5 months of age.

Ms. Whipple has good advice.


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you organic and mswhipple for the advise and support! I think being consistent is out issue. How do you guys feel about using a squirt bottle of water as an option? I really don't want to point anything at my dog, even something as innocent as a squirt bottle. However if you two, or anyone else has used it with success I am open to try. I just had about a 40 minute play and train session with Chance and had to leave the room several times and it seemed to work better but as mswhipple said, it will take time. How can you tell if your puppy needs a nap? Beyond the obvious of him laying down in his crate.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. I also wanted to add that when you look at a group of puppies playing or even the occasional correction between adult dogs you'll notice a few things. With puppies the correction/yelping cycle is near constant, but doesn't interrupt playtime for more than a few seconds; and with adults it may be loud and dramatic, but as soon as it's over the dog giving the correction is back to his happy self. They don't hold grudges or have hard-feelings. Humans on the other hand let emotions get in the way of acting the right way or of being in the moment. Our dogs will sense that residual anger, guilt, and hesitation. 

So don't think of the corrections as being in opposition to your happy playtime. At this age it's all one package and the corrections will help you bond just as much as cuddles. 

I've never used a squirt bottle. Some people find it effective and others find it makes the dog crazier. If the dog is going crazy with the shark attacks or acting sort of bratty, he's probably ready for a nap.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Chancellor said:


> How do you guys feel about using a squirt bottle of water as an option? I really don't want to point anything at my dog, even something as innocent as a squirt bottle. However if you two, or anyone else has used it with success I am open to try.


It saved our lives, haha. Set on stream, not spray. We only used it during the worst of the shark attacks. Only side effect for our guy is that he now hates all sprays (so for instance, fly spray has to be rubbed on or we use wipes). He still likes water just fine though.



einspänner said:


> If the dog is going crazy with the shark attacks or acting sort of bratty, he's probably ready for a nap.


Yeah, the minute our pup gets hyper active and starts biting everything in sight, it's time for a nap. With our V, we assumed it was always because he wasn't getting enough exercise. That wasn't the case - he was actually the most crazy when he was tired.


----------



## Bailey smith (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi we have a 16 weeks old v and like whatevery one else has said he still has his moments! We have had a steep learning curve as Bailey our v is our first ever dog. Initally we had him out of his crate most of the day as he didn't seem tired or interested in going in it and we wanted to play as much as him. We experienced lots of zooming and sharking. Over time We learned that v's don't often know when they are tired so it was up to us to put him to bed when he had a 'monster moment' (that's our term!) We now regularly crate Bailey during the day and it's made a massive difference to his temperament and he is generally a lot calmer. We realised tgat just like human babies they need a lot more sleep then we/they realise. Good luck with your v!!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I wouldn't use the squirt bottle, I would just remove myself.

Make it simple for the dog to understand.

Bad behaviour = Being alone.

It takes 100's of repetitions.


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Like you Bailey Chance is our first dog together. Also like you, we didn't immediately crate him when we are home. We thought it was cruel and denied him the bonding he/we need. Boy were we wrong! He used to run around and be a monster for an hour plus, then crash for about an hour. It was to the point my wife and I couldn't eat together or do anything around the house with out him either "helping" or trading off watching him. I think we'll stick with walking away and making sure he's down for a nap as soon as constructive play ends and the demon puppy as we lovingly call him, takes over.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

did not read a reply that said - when your pup is being GOOD - out the front door - a light check cord - 2 a field that has No distractions - here you let the pup V a pup - a lot of work begins at home - in the field is where your Vizsla at home - what they were bred 4 - this is where trust is BUILT !!!


----------

